

Programming isn't as scary as I thought - Shankem
http://www.growingcoder.com/2012/03/04/growing-coder/

======
codgercoder
I hope you can find something else to do by the time you're 40.

~~~
Shankem
Is that an insult? I'm not sure what you mean.

~~~
ExpiredLink
<http://www.halfsigma.com/2007/03/why_a_career_in.html>

~~~
Shankem
While the post makes good points, and I can't really say with absolute
certainty that I won't get burned out in the future, I'd rather at least enjoy
it for some period of time rather than be tired of it from day one. I know
that I won't enjoy pretty much any other profession, and with my goal in mind
to maximize the enjoyment in my life, I still believe programming is the
optimal choice.

